
USCIS takes unprecedented action: stops accepting employment-based Green Card applications - abstractbill
http://www.duanemorris.com/alerts/alert2559.html
======
blueballs1
This is insane. We want to let illegal immigrants cross the border so that we
can get our grass cut cheaply and eat out cheaply but we're unwilling to allow
the very people my company needs to grow. Thanks USCIS!

As Michael Friedman said, "Pretty soon, we'll all be serving burgers to each
other."

------
puneetht
ever since 9/11 the green card process has become excruciatingly slow. There
are a ton of CS Masters and PhD's who graduated around. that time. Their H1-B
visas are going to start expiring in the next 1-2 years. With no way of
legally staying back in the US, all these guys and gals are going to go back
to India or China, start their own startups, get bought off by Google, Yahoo
et al.. and live happily ever after. All YC'ers beware. This is potentially a
new set of competitors for you.

------
budu3
What are the implications for foreign born start-up founders?

~~~
mm
closer to site context: what are the implications for foreign applicants to
the ycombinator fall program?

